# I want to gain weight



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

I am so sick and tired of being skinny. I want to gain weight. Fat, muscle whatever. Preferably a mixture of the two. For the past week I have been eating 6 meals a day but still I haven't gained one kilo. I've actually lost one. 


Anyone got any tips on how to put on mass?

To all those hard gainers out there, what did you have to do?
Please give me some examples of the things you ate.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

rotflmao! Oh, man, I would looove to have your problem! 

Woo. Okay. With that out of the way: What you need is a weight gainer. GNC's got *this one*.

Drink a shake a day and you'll gain a pound or two a week. If my math is right. It's early.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

that bigass 6lb jug is $30, and if you use it the way they say it will only make 5 shakes. billy, you dont want to gain fat, just muscle. are you lifting weights?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Eat, eat, eat. If you are truly a hard gainer start making a food journal. You CAN gain weight, unless you have some sort of thyroid problem in which case you need to see your GP and a RD. 

6 meals a day is good, counting calories certainly doesn't hurt. I'd recommend a dirty bulk instead of a clean bulk. 

I used to eat over 4,000 calories a day to bulk up and it was a very slow process...but it is possible I wouldn't buy that weight gainer stuff, sounds expensive.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Picture removed!*


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd recommend taking your bodyweight in lbs and mulitplying it by 17. THen add 500 calories to get your intake. If you don't gain weight, add anoither 500 and so on. Divide the calories into a macronutrient ratio of 40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% fat. A general rule of thumb is to get about 1.5g of protein per lb of bodyweight. I'm pretty tired right now so typing up a huge post isn't really in me but feel free to ask any questions that you may have and I'll be more than happy to answer.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

RacerX said:


> I'd recommend taking your bodyweight in lbs and mulitplying it by 17. THen add 500 calories to get your intake. If you don't gain weight, add anoither 500 and so on. Divide the calories into a macronutrient ratio of 40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% fat. A general rule of thumb is to get about 1.5g of protein per lb of bodyweight. I'm pretty tired right now so typing up a huge post isn't really in me but feel free to ask any questions that you may have and I'll be more than happy to answer.


I don't really believe in that 1.5 per pound as I'd have to take in 300 grams a day which I think is excessive. 1gram per pound is probably more than I usually take in. I know documentation backs what you are saying, it's just a personal thing for me. Your break down on the %'s I agree.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That's one problem I could never imagine having. Everything I eat turns to fat.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

billy try bodybuilding.com and look up foods they eat for "bulking" also hit up the gym and do a lot of heavy weight lifting on a REGULAR BASIS


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It sucks when it takes a lot of effort to gain weight.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

yea but not as much as it must suck for people who cant lose weight tho. glad i dont have that problem


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah I work out hard. 
Everyday is judgement day. Each set, each plate matters. I don't make time for talk. All I care about is lifting weight.

Actually my workouts are getting better, more intense and I get wicked pumps but I was thinking about playing some inspiring music during my workouts. It can really get you going and would like some suggestions on inspiring workout music. So far I have one great song, 'No easy way out' from a Rocky movie. This song rocks! 
Are there any other songs out there like this? 80s stuff please.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

billy said:


> Yeah I work out hard.
> Everyday is judgement day. Each set, each plate matters. I don't make time for talk. All I care about is lifting weight.
> 
> Actually my workouts are getting better, more intense and I get wicked pumps but I was thinking about playing some inspiring music during my workouts. It can really get you going and would like some suggestions on inspiring workout music. So far I have one great song, 'No easy way out' from a Rocky movie. This song rocks!
> Are there any other songs out there like this? 80s stuff please.


Music helps me a lot. It gets me crazy intense. I think my shot of turning on a girl at the gym is now slim to none because I just go crazy. I wish I had a punching bag that I could hit when I'm a rep short of where I want to be.


----------



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

billy said:


> Yeah I work out hard.
> Everyday is judgement day. Each set, each plate matters. I don't make time for talk. All I care about is lifting weight.


That could be a reason why you are not gaining weight. You could be messing up your gains if you overtrain and don't get proper recovery time. Muscle doesn't grow in the gym (it is broken down there), it grows when you are getting rest, quality sleep, + you are well fed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

I have gained almost 20 pounds in the last 2 months. You just have to eat more and lift. Don't do any aerobic exercise for the time being. I have 2 protein shakes per day and I try to eat protein foods in general. I lift about 3-4 times per week for 40 minutes each time. That's all there is to it. I have always had a very fast metabolism and had trouble gaining weight, but once I got a little dedicated I've seen great results and of course since we have fast metabolisms we can still eat all that pizza and ice cream if you want  Go to http://www.johnstonefitness.com they have great forums for you.


----------



## daygo (Nov 2, 2006)

man ive got solution for you my friend...4 months ago i was at 170 and stuck...now im 6' 200 pounds, 10 percent body fat....the two main things that helped me were this stuff called MuscleTech Nitro-Tech and the second thing was eating a nice sized breakfest everyday cause I used to skip out on breakfest....That nitro-tech stuff is the BEST, ive tried the rest and nothing works as good as this..its a mixture of creatine and protein so its pretty much all you need. I would also recommend taking a minimum of a day off between workouts to let your muslce build. Goodluck!


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

MuscleTech, yeah I always hear about this stuff. Clinically proven to increase muscle strength by 10.5%. But have you tried the others like gakic and leukic?


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Muscletech is garbage. Haven't you heard all that stuff about Cell-Tech?


----------



## inactive (Sep 27, 2005)

u dont need any supplements at all, just good food - lean meats such as chicken, turkey, then eggs, fish - tuna, salmon etc, breads, pasta, rice, milk, cheese, nuts, fruit and vegetables and water. Make sure that days u arent active u eat like 3200 calories, and days u are active 3500 and u will be gaining 2 pounds a week. This is guaranteed, and if a time comes when u stop gaining, just add another 250 calories over what ure already eating.

heres a great site to tell u how many cals u need for ure body weight: http://www.hpathy.com/healthtools/calories-need.asp


----------



## Spazcol (Oct 14, 2006)

I too am a hard gainer. I'm quite tall (6" 3) and pretty skinny. I'm not skeletal by any means but find it hard to gain significant muscle mass. From what I understand eating lots as everyone else has mentioned PLUS lifting heavy weights helps. You should be peaked around your 8th rep, if you can do more the weight is too light.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

yep between 6-8 reps works the type IIB fibers the most, and they are bigger than the other types. 9-12 reps for type IIA and 25-50 is best for type I. if your a real hardgainer youll want to use higher reps to take advantage of the other types of fibers but keep it around 6-12 because those are the biggest


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

What about eating cornbread? I'm trying to gain weight as well and i heard cornbread makes you gain weight in your behind. lol My butt is flat as a pancake and i'm pissed. I'm tall and skinny....i have a shape like Princess Diana(rip) and i wanna gain some weight.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

> My butt is flat as a pancake and i'm pissed.


Lift weights. Not light lifting but heavy and hard. Eat alot of lean protein, good fats, and complex carbs to put on some meat and to help repair and build up your muscles so you'll have curves. Don't eat junk because it doesn't contribute to building up lean curvy muscle, it just makes you flabby.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

just drink everyday, many beers, its not the best advice but it works, I gained weight and I haven't done that it 5 years....and if you want to know how to lose weight, just eat like 2 meals a day, drinking a good portion of water in between, I slim down like no other, crazy sheeet


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

joe81 said:


> just drink everyday, many beers, its not the best advice but it works, I gained weight and I haven't done that it 5 years....and if you want to know how to lose weight, just eat like 2 meals a day, drinking a good portion of water in between, I slim down like no other, crazy sheeet


Good advice. Take that, then do exactly the opposite :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

McDonalds milkshakes and chips and cookies keeps me nice and fat. Oh and try laying around and not exercising. Before you know it you will be packing on the pounds.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: re: I want to gain weight*



meggiehamilton said:


> McDonalds milkshakes and chips and cookies keeps me nice and fat. Oh and try laying around and not exercising. Before you know it you will be packing on the pounds.


thatll work if your just interested in gaining fat, not gonna work so good for muscle tho


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, kikachuck whats the opposite of beers man, its protein in a can...haha


----------



## silentbutdeadly (May 28, 2005)

ive been wanting to gain weight aswell and in just 7 days ive gained 3kgs. i didnt expect to gain weight so soon. is it healthy to gain weight that quickly? ive been eating plenty of meat and fruit like the trainer said but ive also been eating alot of junk food aswell, its been fun


----------



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

My friend I know your pain. I'm 26 and 6'7" and am finally thickening up to where I don't feel skinny but man did it take a long time. 

9th grade I weighed 155 and maxed out (only one time now) at 80 lbs. If you don't use lbs. first of all you're lucky, metric makes a lot more sense, but that is AWFUL. I think I was like 5'11".

Anyway, if you and a GNC near you or health food store or I'm sure you can order stuff off the internet... get some weight gainer shakes and mix them with ice cream. It tastes great with the ice cream and if you can take in anywhere from 6-1500 cal. with the one shake, then eat your meals. Also, if you do a lot of cardio for exercise switch to weights. High weight low reps. w/ maybe 2 min. in between. Also, the best product I've ever used is called NO2. Every body is diff. but this stuff after 2 days people were asking me if I was doing something diff. NO2 will cause you to loose fat though but I can't imagine you want to gain that much fat... but that's just me. Protein shakes are good too but you want the calories. Also, eat a large meal shortly b4 going to bed as long as it doesn't effect your sleep. I never did this personally but I heard a good trick is to eat a handfull of M&M's or chocolate right after you wake up. The sugar will give you plenty of energy for a long time (unless you move furniture for a living or something) and the rest of the food will be stored.
Ultimately however, if you are anything like I was, you will have to make it a way of life. That's what people don't understand about nutrition and dieting and all that stuff, to make any sig. change it takes a lot of work. Just like it's a life change to lose weight, you have to really put a lot of effort into weight gain when you start with such a high matabolism. 
Also, make sure the 6 meals you are eating are all big meals b/c eating 6 small meals a day is the best way to lose weight. Also, if you want to go this far, buy some muscle and fitness mags. Even if you don't want to work out or get huge, it's the best place in the world to keep up with the newest suppliaments and dietary info... well, maybe not dietary info but you get the point. Also, if you're 15-22 or 24 and are skinny and or tall, understand that 35 is the optimal age for muscle gain so just be patient. The past year my body has done things it never did through 6 years of weight training. Since I'm a firm believer of sharing experience that works, get a part time job moving furniture. I'm telling you, it's the best workout I've ever had. 
I'm not 6'7" and 235... been that weight for prob. 6 years now b/c I can't afford to put on any more weight, the supp. and steak would break my bank account. Also too, my natural tendency was to look in the mirror and see a skinny kid and I was much bigger than most when I finally stopped seeing myself as a twig. 
Chris


----------

